# gotta get motivated!!!!!!!!!



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

I am going to be real honest! I have lately been really dragging going to work out.. I really can feel the difference the lazyness has brought on, and I also realize that i need a slap on the a$$...... ahhh, err.. i mean face to wake up and get my butt back in the gym! Being that I just caught a cold, i think that's a factor too... I can bearly hear anything, and my throat hurts like heck!! 
I do great work outs when i go, and can feel it when i'm leaving the gym, and always the next day! ~ Especially leg days!!  
So, i'm gonna give this a shot.... and see if this is gonna help.. it seemed to work a bit before... so we'll see.. Plus i don't want to make a thread for no reason that only ends up with 2 posts... LOL  
So, tomorrow i'm working 8.5 hours and get off at 3pm, I do have enough time to go to gym....  We'll see how i feel after work... 
 Later ~ Scorpio Gurl


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2002)

Hye SG, glad you made your way over here to. 

I'm be sure to give ya a smack on the a$$ ahhh.....to keep ya motivated yeah that's it  

Make sure you get enough water, and take your vitamins. And if your feelin that bad tomorrow, but still wanna go to the gym, I'd reccomend light weights, or just some light cardio. Just dont' overdue it. 


Plus now your guaranteed at least 3 posts in your journal


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

hey dvlmn666....how ya doin'? ~~ yeah, i'm going to get a hot shower and take a hot drink to clear up my head for a couple secs. ~ then i'm off to la la land....
I do drink a lot of water.. could stand some more, but i'm in the toilet about half the day as it is... lol.
And c'mon.... where's that smack.... ah, i mean motivation?! 
SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 16, 2002)

oh come on, think I'm gonna smack that little a$$ for **couging** "motivation" when your expecting it. Now there are exeptions to that rule of of course **efg**

Have a good evening good lookin, and hopefully you'll feel better.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Woke up at 9am, I am still sicker than a dog! and feel like crap. Nevertheless, still went to gym today, did cardio for 20 min. on the stepper. and then did upper body and abs...  still need to get my workouts organized, will eventually get that down to a T 
I was at gym for an hour and a half today. Felt a little better when I left, but not up to par. 
I hope that i'm not sick by the time I leave for Winnipeg, I'm counting down now.... ONLY  8 Days!!! Whooo hoooo!!! 
So, when you see a 2 week blank in my journal, don't be dissapointed, I don't have a computer out west. I will be back though....... LOL,


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 18, 2002)

well ya get **hugs** to make ya feel better. Good job getting to the gym.  So big plans for the trip?  

And you better be back because we'll be missin ya.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear you're sick   are you sure it's wise to workout while you're down-n-out?

Just concerned...

BTW, do you have a website???


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

No, no website.. 
and i like to get some kind of a work out in even when i'm sick.... kinda feels like i'm pushing all the bad germs out of me.. especially after doing cardio. 
Just take it a little easier, and not push it too far. Thanks for concern Butterfly


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

hey girly....I hope this finds you feeling a little better.  Get some green tea with echinacea.   Not only will it clean you out but the echinacea will make you feel better.   Get plenty of Vitamin C and plenty of fluids and plenty of rest (if you're able to.)

Glad you started your journal here.  I hope you find that it helps you out.  Just be sure to keep us posted and we'll figure out the rest....that means day to day....LOL

{{Don't make me come slap that @$$}}
Gotta go post my lunch now.
T


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> hey girly....I hope this finds you feeling a little better.  Get some green tea with echinacea.   Not only will it clean you out but the echinacea will make you feel better.   Get plenty of Vitamin C and plenty of fluids and plenty of rest (if you're able to.)
> 
> Glad you started your journal here.  I hope you find that it helps you out.  Just be sure to keep us posted and we'll figure out the rest....that means day to day....LOL
> ...



Oh, I am getting so many fluids in me now, I midaswell' just go make a bed on the 'can'.... lol, 
I am just going to get some Vit C right now, load up on that and lay down before i have to work tonight,..
Uhhh Ohhh, I'm gonna have a 2 week break in my journal, does that mean that i'll get a slap     Well, I'll have to hunt for my journal when i get back.... 
But since my gym is international, I WILL be going to the gym there aswell, I'll just write down what i did there, and copy it here when i get back.... That sounds good, eh?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> {{Don't make me come slap that @$$}}
> Gotta go post my lunch now.
> T


T- You're just inviting comments from Kuso & PB with remarks like this...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> well ya get **hugs** to make ya feel better. Good job getting to the gym.  So big plans for the trip?
> 
> And you better be back because we'll be missin ya.



I completely missed this one!! ( sorry )
For the trip, plan to just relax and have a blast! get away from the everday here and just let go for 2 weeks... should be fun. 
(as much fun as winnipeg is.....lol)

**hugs back** thanks to all!!!  *~* tears of joy*~*


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> T- You're just inviting comments from Kuso & PB with remarks like this...





Oh my gosh...you're right!!!    Oh well, I'm sure it won't be anything either of those "boys" haven't said to me before, huh??


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey SG, for those 2 weeks, you should just take off going to the gym too, or for atleast a week, you work more then most, and your always doing something, maybe your body just needs TO DO ABSOLUTELY NOTHING for atleast a week.  Just might be something to consider, also, to help you get motivated, get yourself a personal trainer, those are awesome motivation, I just signed up for one myself, and wow I can already tell the difference between the workout I did and the workout they have me doing, just a thought, anyway, hope you feel better....


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

BTW SG, thats a nice pic under your avatar, but I want to see new pics of YOU!!! Especially a shot of you posing like the one under your avatar..lol, so when can we expect new pics of the sexy SG?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey RoCk... I don't think i could take off a week, without feeling really guilty. I will probably do everyother day, and off weekends, being it's only 2 weeks, it should be good. 
And yeah, I would get a personal trainer, but you live too far away, I will sign up, but I think it would be a little far for ya to come everyday!! (  )
Thanks for the advice...  
~~ SG ~~


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey, when it comes to you....There is no such thing as TOO FAR...When do you want to start..lol..


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

A.S.A.P.   Or when it's convenient for you


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> BTW SG, thats a nice pic under your avatar, but I want to see new pics of YOU!!! Especially a shot of you posing like the one under your avatar..lol, so when can we expect new pics of the sexy SG?



Oh, I'm going to hide under a "roCk" now, I still have no updates that are decent. 
I'm sorrrrry   I really am procrastinating on this one... eh...


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm going to hide under a "roCk" now, I still have no updates that are decent.
> I'm sorrrrry   I really am procrastinating on this one... eh...



Haha you certainly are...but thats alright, just as long as we see new pics sometime this year...lol..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2002)

OOOOKKKKKKAAAAAAYYYY!!!
If you two don't stop with the long distance love fest, I think I'm going to  
hehehehehehehe

You're schmuppy, no you're schmuppy
_(hope you got my Seinfeld reference...)_

JK you guys


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 18, 2002)

LOL, ahhhhh, k sorry Fitgirl..... didn't mean to make u sick!!! 

K- i'm going back under the "roCk again......


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 19, 2002)

Hehe The rock likes you underneath...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Hehe The rock likes you underneath...




   :bounce:


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OOOOKKKKKKAAAAAAYYYY!!!
> If you two don't stop with the long distance love fest, I think I'm going to
> hehehehehehehe
> ...



I dont watch seinfeld all that often, so I can't say I understand that one, lol...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2002)

You're schmuppy, no you're schmuppy 
(hope you got my Seinfeld reference...) 

You have to say that in a baby talk voice..... it really was a funny episode.....Jerry and his gf were calling each other pet names and one said "you're schmuppy"  the other said "no, you're schmuppy".

It was just too funny.   I guess one of those "had to be there's".
LOL


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 19, 2002)

Haha never saw that, but I have seen a few episodes and they have been pretty funny!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 20, 2002)

WOW, did a great leg day today!!! I know i'm gonna feel it tomorrow. 
leg press 130
inner 100 
outer 100 
free weight leg thing (don't know name..lol) 40 lbs
4 reps/15times each leg
hamstrings machine 80 
did abs too, do them everyday
cardio for 25min. on treadmill, no incline 

didn't write anything down and I think i might have missed a few things.... but if i remember then i'll come back and put it in.

For breakfast after my work out i had a protein shake, for lunch i had a bowl of soup with cold veggies, and for dinner i'm having 1/2 a steak with bazmati rice, and veggies again.
Lots of water, and also had my flax oil today!

CAN'T WAIT!!!!! 6 MORE DAYS UNTIL I GO TO VISIT MY MOTHER!!!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## urikaburi (Mar 21, 2002)

Just wanted to ask if you're feelin' better?
Uri


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

Uri.... cold is slowly going away...  

Had a hard workout today, did my upper body... killer today. For my first few reps i did as heavy as i could go, then decreasing weight for 12x/3reps.  On each  workout.
(this isn't very explanatory, but I'm still learning what's right and not... )
Did cardio for a half hour, and abs until failure - pull knees up, crunches, revearse crunch, and ab machine with 70lbs.

My legs are DAMN sore today!  which is good.. wasn't really feeling much after my leg workouts lately.. so pumped it up a few notches.... 

For breakfast, had a protein bar..(after working out) lunch had a bowl of chicken noodle soup, and for dinner having homemade burgers.. (x-lean beef) probably on a tortilla (whole wheat)... 
lots of water.. and one coffee (med.) 

Only 5 days till i go to on holiday!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

Sounds like the increased intensity is paying off. Congrats.

Keep it up 

I'm kinda confused on what you call a rep and a set though. But looks good to me, and damnn you have strong abs, I can only do the machine one with 115lbs.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeeeeah, I'm a little confused with that aswell, I do them and count what i do, ..... k.. read this..
When i'm doing my leg press, I will start at saaaay, 80lbs and do as many as i can (which wouldn't be a lot) then when I can't do it.. I lower the weight to about 50lbs, and do 12, repeated 3 times. 
Man, i'm starting to confuse myself even more!!!!!! 
Well, thanks so much Dvlmn!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 21, 2002)

ok, as long as your not taking a break from were you went from the 80 to 50 that's called a drop set.

each press = rep
the combination of the 80 then dropping to 50 once is a set

so what you described would be
3 drop sets of (total consecutive reps done (#@80+#@50)

a rep is basically one complete motion of the exercise. 

glad if I helped any  

And your pix are awesome by the way.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> ok, as long as your not taking a break from were you went from the 80 to 50 that's called a drop set.
> 
> each press = rep
> ...



Mmmm. k ~ I think i get that.  What do you think about when i lower the weight like that? Is  it bad for me... ? Annnnd, i always get the reps and sets mixed up.. lol, but will have that ready for my next journal entry  
And yes you do help me, and i appreciate it...... Also thanks for the happy comments on my pics... 
Always a great motiv. for me


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 22, 2002)

Got My leg day tomorrow!!!!!! whooooo hoo! I got a new routine... and i'l post in later tomorrow. ....
worked today.. had egg whites in the a.m. and a protein bar for lunch, tooooooooooooons of water   and for dinner had chicken noodle soup again (it's good for my cold,,, and makes me feel better) with egg whites again..
 off to bed now... good night


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 23, 2002)

AMAZING!!!! ~ Great leg day today.. I feel soooo much wonderful pain 
I had done that leg workout that I was given. And i am going to be a crippled tomorrow.. lol, in a good way though..
Meals ~ morning, had some homemade bread..  don't know what kind it was,,, just brown and healthy.. toasted.. with water.. and supps.
then went to gym.. kicked some a$$, and then off to work.. it was good up until the last hour of work... then i started to stiff up a little....lol, well... that's all.
I also had some cashews today... and chicken for dinner.. 2 large coffees.. and lots of water...


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

Good job SG   sounds like you had a killer leg workout. hmmm what happened to lunch by the way?

looks like your kickin some a$$ though.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 23, 2002)

Dvlmn
Whooops, well... it's getting kinda boring now.. had chicken noodle soup again.. it's such a comfort when your sick..and i do feel better.. 

And, it's not too good... but my appetite has gone down a great deal.. still keeping water intake at a large amount. Find myself  ALWAYS thirst as hell....  
Thanks for the response.... checked in your journal.. lookin' Damn Fine My man!! 
Talk to ya later!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 23, 2002)

as long as it's helping. Plus it's good for ya  

I think everybody's appetite goes down when your not feeling good. It'll come back don't worry. 

and thanks for the compliment **blushing**


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 23, 2002)

well..... just tellin' ya the way i see it!~ 

Man, it's already 1:15am, and i'm beat... off to bed for the upper body tomorrow... 
yeeeeah baby!!!!


----------



## Audi (Mar 24, 2002)

Well hello fitgirl, I'm new to this site, looks serious.  Just finished a great back workout.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 24, 2002)

SG were's your stuff for the day?  :smack: 

heheh told ya I'd suprise ya with one **efg**

Hope your cold is doing good, and today was a great workout for ya.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

Dvlmnn ~~   It's coming...... It's coming.....  
Sunday i didn't go to gym.. came home from work and started to clean my room... throwing out clothes, blah blah blah... 
Sundays meals where not very good... and I'm not going to even post them.. 
Today (MON.) ~ Got up had egg whites, and chugged down a med. bottle of water. 
Then i'm meeting g-friend at gym to do a Kardio Knockout class, and then i'm having a protein shake
Dinner is Tuna with ceaser salad. Water
Since i didn't do my upper body yesterday, That is what's on the agenda for today.. along with the abs


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

heheh well good luck with the workout today.  

sounds like you had a more productive day than me, after the gym I just sat around watching movies lmao 

hmmm intersting a knockout, going to a kardio Knockout class


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

**Why thank ya Mr Dvlmn** !! 
You know how to make all the ladies here smile!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> You know how to make all the ladies here smile!!



Your welcome SG, but I just call it as I see it and just bein honest  

what all the ladies **lookin around** I doubt that


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

hehe.... 
WOW, i had an amazing workout today... while waiting for one of my g-friends to show up at the gym did 1/2 hour of cardio, then we did the cardio knockout ((as i just remember saying in a previous post..  )
When the class was over i swear to god! You would have thought it started to rain on me.. I was soooo sweaty!! lol, ah well.. it felt sooooooooooo good at the end though.. 
Just made a tuna sandwich, yummy! and took my vit C and E , 
Now i'm off to the shower,,, then off to bed early. have to work 7-4 tomorrow, go to gym.. then start packing my bags... for my trip!!!!!! yeeeeeeeah baby!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 25, 2002)

wow, sounds like an awesome workout.  If I ever quit workin nights I want to try one of those classes. 

what day do you leave for your trip?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 25, 2002)

This Wednesday night !!!!! Yessss!!  
Yes, you should try to work in a class like that.. it really gets you breathing heavy! But i'm sure you can handle it **efg**


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

we'll all miss ya  but glad your getting to go. Hope you have an awesome time.  

breathing heavy huh?  hmmmm sounds like fun **efg**


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 26, 2002)

Yep..... I love the rush i get from that class! lol!!

I can't wait to go.. but a little nervous about the plane ride now... 
ah well.. should be all good....


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 26, 2002)

no need to worry about the plane. You'll be fine  well you are fine but that's a whole diff subject  

wohohoooo "whata rush" eheeheh


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 27, 2002)

*I'm sooo excited!!*

YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH BAAAAAAAABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'M LEAVING IN A COUPLE HOURS!! JUST WANTED TO SAY I'LL BE BACK TO UPDATE MY JOURNAL WHEN I GET BACK!!! DON'T FORGET ABOUT ME!!!!! please     

Scorpio Gurl


----------



## dvlmn666 (Mar 27, 2002)

have fun.  

and of course I won't forget about ya  

Hope you have a great time. Wanna hear all about it when you get back.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 10, 2002)

*GUESSSSSSSSSS WHOOOOOOOOO!!??*

  HEEEEEEEEEELLLLLO I'M BACK, BUT EXTREMEMLY TIRED.... BE BACK ON TOMORROW LATER...... 

   HAD A BLAST ON MY TRIP.... WILL TELL LATER ~~!!!!!! 


MISSED ALL OF YOU~~~~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 10, 2002)

wohohooooo 

welcome back cutie.  Glad you had an awesome time.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 11, 2002)

Welcome back!!  Check your email...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey Rock79!!     Hmmmm...... I missed one thing on vacation...... "What could that have been?????"  LOL, just kiddin' ya buddy!!  

K--- I'm checking emails now! 

SG


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> Hey Rock79!!     Hmmmm...... I missed one thing on vacation...... "What could that have been?????"  LOL, just kiddin' ya buddy!!
> 
> SG



I know, I'm so mad about that...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey, It's cool...... I understand.....    ~~~ lol, j/k  
There's always another time.... eh?  you never know.
Well, I shot you an email back... get back when you can. Take it easy! 
SG   



> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> 
> 
> I know, I'm so mad about that...


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm definatly looking forward to next time...


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 12, 2002)

Alright guys and gals.... I have been seriously slowing down in my gym visits. I was going almost everyday before, about 2 days off a week, and now... since i went on holidays.. i have to get myself motivated again. 
I think it's because I really didn't want to leave there, and I know how much my mother wanted me to stay. This will pass eventually I know, but it's just now that I feel so sad. 
So, tomorrow I'm going to the gym, and doing my legs and a ton of cardio (as long as I can) and abs.
I just wanted to tell ya'll that I haven't given up on myself, just because I'm not writing in here... Just a little depressed.  
I'll be up and going shortly


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

ok, didn't make ya wait the 2 weeks, new pix in the old post now 

now were are your pix cutie.  

**smack on the a$$** now get to the gym.  I"m sure you didn't wanna go. It'll get better for you.   If they had a smiley for hugs I'd give ya one here


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 14, 2002)

oh.... yessssss.. new pics... I have the cam, but have to get them developed. Tomorrow is my day off, so i'll get them done then.

Thanks Dvlmn  You are an awesome guy!! That's forsure 
I'm doing the cardio class, the one I love the most tomorrow. So, i'll get back in here tomorrow.
Did cardio today, only about 45min. Thought the gym would be open longer, but forgot it was Sunday! Ohh. well, Still got some in though. Better than nothing.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 14, 2002)

hey cool. Have fun gettin all sweaty in your cardio class tomorrow   

Glad you've been goin now.  awesome


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey SG, you have nothing to be depressed about...Your doing great...Dont worry, be HAPPY!!=)


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 15, 2002)

WOW!!!! I completly kicked a$$ in cardio today!!!!!! Feel good about that!! 
Did 15min. on stepper and 20 min. on treadmill, then I did the cardio kickbox class.... I was soaked after it was done!! It sucks trying to peel off wet gym clothes!! LOL
Then I went shopping and bought some new pants (white) new work out top (black) and new panties!!  and a pair of shorts!! 

Rock79 ~ I am just sad that I can't be with my mom   That's all... It will probably stay with me for a while.. but i'm just gonna take it out on the gym   That's the best thing I can think of.. oh, and working... not that  that is hard to do LOL 

Anyway ~~ HAD AN AWESOME DAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 15, 2002)

Glad to hear your having a better day, makes me sad to know your having a bad day.  If I could come up and see you I would make you cheer up!!  =)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> WOW!!!! I completly kicked a$$ in cardio today!!!!!! Feel good about that!!
> Did 15min. on stepper and 20 min. on treadmill, then I did the cardio kickbox class.... I was soaked after it was done!! It sucks trying to peel off wet gym clothes!! LOL
> Then I went shopping and bought some new pants (white) new work out top (black) and new panties!!  and a pair of shorts!!
> ...




you did kick some a$$.  sounds like that class is pretty cool **efg**

and even better that you had an awesome day.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 15, 2002)

OOOOOOHHHHH YEAH BABY!!!!!!  I love it... and am starting to wonder how I had a hard time getting back into the gym!! It's addictive  

Thanks A Ton Guys!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 15, 2002)

hmmm addictive?   awesome, glad your having fun goin again. 

hmmm i think we need some new pix with your new clothes


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 16, 2002)

Did 45min. on treadmill, doing intervals.. on a high pace. Did a few machines in the circuit room, don't really like that room.. too many people in there... usually go to the free weight room... did my upper body, and tons of abs.. kinda felt cramps in my stomach a bit 
Had another great day at the gym.... have to go to  bed and get up earllllly for work.
Night Everyone (( who reads this )) 

SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

Sounds like a great workout, good job. 

cya monday, just in case I'm gone by the time you get on tonight.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 18, 2002)

SG, WHERE YOU AT?  lol


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 18, 2002)

Hey guyz!!!!   Sorry ...... kinda taken some time off of here.... just got soo many freakin' hours at work, and reallly tired. Been going to the gym everyday, and taking tonight off. I didn't really sleep last night, just layed in bed..... thinking about moving next year!!!! (( I know, pretty pathetic! )) 

SG


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 18, 2002)

Haha not pathetic, you moving next year?  Over by your mom?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 18, 2002)

Yes, I am.... and I think that I'm getting a little too excited for now... I mean,.. that's a whole year from now!!! But it's an uncontrolable emotion... just can't stop it from wanting time to come a bit faster so I can get the heck outta' here!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

**huge hugs**  but nah, your not getting too excited. I'm happy for you  

just wait the time will fly by.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 18, 2002)

as long as I keep my mind and body busy *** any ideas ***    ...... hehe, ahhh.. well, i know i can think of a few.. lol

..... seriously though, thanks Dvlmn... *hugs back*  

Now, i'm off to bed, have to try to be asleep by 9 pm.. maybe i'll fall asleep tonight...     lol, if I don't ... i'll be retarded tomorrow at work.... lol

G'night everyone


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 18, 2002)

I can think of a few ways **efg**

sleep good, and hey were's the pix  

have a great weekend, be back monday


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 19, 2002)

I got the pix developed yesterday, from my holidays.... I couldn't wait to see them, so I'm sitting on the mall bench by myself, and got to a few good ones... I laughed my a$s off .... I'm sure people were lookin' at me... lol, but I couldn't help it..... 

They were of my moms man, he passed out and we took this bright pink blush, and bright blue eye shadow... and did up his face.... It came out perfect!!!!! and we got him to put high heels on and stand up for a pic...... I swear to god! They are soo funny!!

Have a few of me and the people I met out there.. and my mom, step bro...  I just need to get them onto a disc somehow.... then you guys can see em'


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 19, 2002)

Geez you are dangerous huh?  lol, j/k...That had to have been pretty funny, putting all that makeup on him!  Just take the pics to a film place and have them put it on cd for you, they can do that!!  That way we could see the pics!!  Well, I'm glad you had a good time, but also glad your finally back!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 22, 2002)

**mental note** "Never fall asleep when Scorpio Girl is around with makeup accessable"

lmao, cool ya had fun dressin him up  

and wohohoooooo we gets pix again finally.  can't wait cutie


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 22, 2002)

LOL, the new pics are on hold till' next week... sorry guys 

Had a good day at gym, 45min. cardio and did the circuit... skipped the kickbox class, because the gurl who normally does it wasn't there today, and I don't like the way the other one does it.... 
First day off in 7 days, felt good to sleep in today!! hehe... 

Well, not much to say right now.... had an awesome dinner, boneless/skinless chicken, with brocoli and bazmati rice!!    
   MmMMmmmmMmmmMMMm delicious! 

SG


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey Sexy, Where you at?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey guys... went to gym today before work, did cardio and legs.. then went shopping..... again, 
just got some new blankets... and tomorrow going shopping too 
Just got off work now, kinda tired.... maybe be on tomorrow LATE at night.
Talk to ya all later!!! 
SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (Apr 24, 2002)

i think your becoming a shopaholic. 

but that's cool. at least your getting good stuff.


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey sexy, where you at???  Miss you!!  You are too busy of a person!! lol


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 30, 2002)

Me! A shoppoholic!!!????? Naaaaaawww, weeell, okay maybe a little!  

ROCK79 ~ Hey Sexy! how ya doin? I'm at home now... have a couple days off, then back at work again.. 
Went to gym yesterday, cardio for 20min. on treadmill, and 2 cardio classes,, reason for that is because my friend showed up late, soooooo I waited, went to the class we were supposed to go to... and then I went to the 'mid rip' class so she wouldn't have to go alone.... Blaaah, I hate when people are like that. She won't go unless i go with her...... lol, ohhh well..
Went this morning, did 30 min. on treadmill, and leg day today!! Yeeaaah baby!!!!  
How's things with you ROCK?


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well it's about time you took a few days off of work!! lol, Glad to hear from you, things going good I guess, I've been really stressed with work and school, but what can you do?  Just take it and go with it I guess...lol, oh well, only a few more years of school.  Thinking about a career change too!!  Thinking about changeing to be a Firefighter, total opposite of what I do now, but it sounds fun, and it's an active job, I need something that I can move around more...Oh well, we will see...Take care, and maybe I will catch you in chat soon!!!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, I think you would look Damn Hot as a fireman!!!!!! Whhooooo hoooooo! ** whistles ** 

Nice hearin' from ya!!!!!  
Hopefully talk to ya soon !


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ya, thats one perk to the whole thinking of changeing jobs, lots of women like fireman!!  lol!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Ya, thats one perk to the whole thinking of changeing jobs, lots of women like fireman!!  lol!!


Fireman????  I thought you wanted to come be a rocket scientist with me???


----------



## RoCk79 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ya, but I'm getting kind of tired of all this schooling and stuff, and I'm doing a lot of thinking, that  Ijumped into a job career way too early in my life, and I have many things going threw my head, I dont know, we will see, but I'm thinking about it, nothing set in stone yet, still working in the technology field...We will see, but being a fireman would be cool though!!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, the way I see it... IS ~> Either way, I am still not positive of what I want to do. And I'm not worried about it either... I'm more of a fly by the moment person. Definatly not a plan plan plan type of person... (and I get soooo much slack because of it!!  )
I hate worrying about things that aren't even that bad, or will work out eventually... I'm not really sure how the hell this is gonna sound, and can almost guarantee that it won't come out right..     anyway... it's late here and I don't know what i'm really saying anyway!!!! 

Back to topic!! ROCK, you'll find what you want to do eventually, no worries.... BUT if you become a firefighter.... I better get a pic of you in your uniform!!!!!  * smirk *  

K... I'm off to bed G'nyte everyone!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 1, 2002)

Well SG, if I become a firefighter, you will be the first one I rescue!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2002)

I want a pick too!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 9, 2002)

Hey SG, slackin a little are we?  lol, so where you been?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Well SG, if I become a firefighter, you will be the first one I rescue!!!



Oooooooh, damn... fireman EH!!?? ~ K, make ya a deal, those nudes I promised you, will be sent, only if you send me one of you in your suit!!! 
   

Hehe.... (j/k) ~~~ I have been workin' out a lot, just go through phases with the journal writing.... 
Doing tons of cardio, and less weights... but still do them. 

Ooh, K... now I think I need to be rescued !!!!  Hemmm hem... 
..... I'm waiting!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Oooooooh, damn... fireman EH!!?? ~ K, make ya a deal, those nudes I promised you, will be sent, only if you send me one of you in your suit!!!
> ...



Wow, you had me going really good there!!!  Glad to hear your doing great in the gym!!  Like I said before, You will be the first one I rescue!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 16, 2002)

helloooooo **hearing echo** were'd ya go?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> helloooooo **hearing echo** were'd ya go?



Hello..... I'm here  ~~~ Just not posting as much... more reading.  

How's things going???


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 17, 2002)

going alright, got new pix in my old journal  

how you been?


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 18, 2002)

That's good.. I'm gonna go and check out the new pics when i'm done here.... 

Don't have new ones yet... sorry   ~~  I really shouldn't post the pics I had from holidays... not too good. LOL
I will work on getting some decent ones....  

Been good here.. lots of work. But today, woke up and felt like there was a a pair of plyers squeezing my neck... kinda like a pinched nerve  ~~ Damn it hurt allday, and still.  May have just slept on it wrong.. don't know

Well, I'm off to see your pics!!!!    

SG


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 18, 2002)

oh man, I'm sorry to hear your neck is hurtin. Must need a new pillow.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, probably do... lol, I should get rid of one.... I sleep with 2 and one body pillow!!! lol
but it's tooo comfy  hehe


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 18, 2002)

well I can't say anything I have 7 lol.


----------

